# Canon 450D - cheapest online retailer?



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Gents,

I am looking at buying myself a Canon EOS 450D with a lens kit.

Anyone know where the cheapest online retailer is for this type of package? Got a budget of ~£600 for camera, lens, memory and bag!!

As a side note...went to enrol in an evening course for "beginners digital photography" last week but the course was full....so have to wait till January to do this course. Now thinking of buying the "450d for dummies" to get me started....

Thanks in advance,
Callum


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Try Amazon or Park Cameras, they usually have good prices and reliable.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

As above i'd recommend Park Cameras, they might not be the very cheapest but there customer service & support is first class:thumb:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! Have never heard of Park Cameras.... so will check them out!!

Are canons pretty rebust/reliable? Would you recommend buying 2nd hand? Just waying up options, as if I go this route, I'll obviously get more gear for my dosh!!

Callum


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd buy a new kit then you can always add 2nd hand lenses etc to it:thumb:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

As a beginner i've bought the 450d, its a great camera 

as for the course, just be careful. As sometimes "digital photography for beginners" is just that, like reallllly really simple stuff, like, point & shoot - then how to upload it to a computer, then how to print it.

You might not know all that stuff, but seeing as you know what detailing world forum is i'd hazzard a guess you do!!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

check out camerapricebuster......


Bret


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

I've recently got into the world of DSLR with the 450D.

I purchased mine second hand with the 18-55 IS kit lens for £280 delivered and then after reading Talk Photography forum- ended up buying the Canon 50mm 1.8 (Nifty Fifty) and then a Sigma 18-200mm I (somehow) ended up winning on ebay !! :doublesho

Add to that camera bag(s) etc, it adds up just under £500.

If you can find a low shutter count, 2nd hand good condition 450D, I personally think that is the way to go.

Mine was about 9months old and had only done around 600 actuation (although I havent checked this yet) and was literally like brand new.

Only thing that was missing was the instruction manual and cd which the seller said he'd posted out but i never received 

I too am thinking of going to a course but with a young family and working full time, this may be quite hard so looking into other options.

Gary


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> check out camerapricebuster......


^^^ if you're looking new, check out this site.

Or as 'Garyman' says, could be worth hanging out on TalkPhotography and see if anything pops up in your budget.:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Did you not fancy a canon g12 instead?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Garyman said:


> If you can find a low shutter count, 2nd hand good condition 450D, I personally think that is the way to go.
> 
> Mine was about 9months old and had only done around 600 actuation (although I havent checked this yet) and was literally like brand new.
> 
> ...


Shuttercounts: download photoMe
Manuals? Magic lantern; you can get them, but TBH, I don't see the point. Use it, ask questions when it doesn't do what you want.

Course? Well, I was going to bring up something about that at some point, maybe arranging a day for DW users at a DW sponsor to run through some stuff, from the basics to not-quite-so-basics.... maybe. Have to think it out.

Bret


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> Or as 'Garyman' says, could be worth hanging out on TalkPhotography and see if anything pops up in your budget.:thumb:


Or check out the Digital Camera section on  AV Forum as you can find some good ones there too.

Theres some restrictions on Talk Photography so new members can access the classified there; need certain amount of post and days membership before you can view and access the classifieds


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Guys!! Will look into your suggestions in greater deatail.....

In the meantime have been looking at the Canon EOS 550D Digital SLR Camera as Amazon are doing this inc 18-55 mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens Kit for £580 delivered.....have nearly convinced the wife that this is the one for me.....

Edit: I see procameradirect.com are doing the above for £560 delivered.....


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Bit the bullet and just ordered the Canon EOS 550D Digital SLR Camera (inc 18-55 mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens Kit from amazon along with bag, memory card & '550d for dumbies' book!!! Should get everything next week....and then the fun begins!!


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi just upgraded from the 1000d to 550d this is an amazing camera alot of the tech inside is the same as the 7d,i got mine from Dixons online at £579 best price for a branded store,tried to do a deal with Jessops,camera,bag and card for £600,no deal you would think sold a camera can lose the the bag and card,they reckon they make money out of the extras.


----------



## Garyman (Apr 18, 2007)

How much was all that if you dont mind me asking? £600ish?


----------

